# cpu kaput?



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (6. Oktober 2012)

hi,
folgendes Problem:
meine Rechner ist gestern waehrend Borderlands 2 abgestürtzt. 
Blinkende standby LED und schwarzer Bildschirm.
Ein Neustart war nicht möglich, der Pc hat nicht reagiert.
Der Rechner war glühend heiss und der CPU Lüfter war mit Staub verstopft. 
Lüfter gereinigt - CPU wieß keine Überhitzingsspüren auf.
Ein neus Netzteil hat nicht geholfen - PC reagiert immer noch nicht.
Nur wenn ich den 4 Poligen Stecker (CPU ?) abziehe, startet der Rechner - aber schwarzer Bildschrim.
Liegt das Problem eher an der CPU oder koennte es auch am Mainboard liegen?
Bitte um Hilfe
thx


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Oktober 2012)

Der quadratische 4-polige Stecker, der am Mainboard angeschlossen ist?
Grundsätzlich ist es schwer zu sagen, eine CPU geht aber sehr selten kaputt. Selbst wenn der Prozessor zu heiß wird sollte er nicht unbedingt dauerhaften Schaden nehmen sondern erstmal einfach abschalten. Das Mainboard ist schon eher schuld.
Wenn du den Rechner zum starten bekommst (ohne diesen Stecker), macht er dann irgendwelche piependen Geräusche?


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2012)

hm, nja, ansich müsste das Mainboard ja mosern beim POST wenn es Probleme mit der CPU gibt, es ist sogar das erste Teil was getestet wird und dabei ist es ja eigentlich egal ob eine kaputte oder garkeine drin ist


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (7. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe wie gesagt keinen Rechner, musste den ersten post über Telefon diktieren, Rechtschreibung scheint nicht die Stärke des Autors zu sein, sry -.- War so frei den Text zu korrigieren, jetzt sollte er lesbar sein ^^

Er startet ganz normal - CPU Lüfter etc, aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz. Piepgeräusch ja, aber der kommt immer, wenn man den Pc startet.

Wenn ich den 4 poligen (in der Anleitung heißt er 4-pol +12V AUX/P4 Stromanschluss) anschließe, reagiert der PC gar nicht.


----------



## chbdiablo (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser 4-polige Stecker ist eigentlich eine zusätzliche 12V Versorgung, dass ein PC ohne das auch läuft ist durchaus normal, aber es ist schon sehr komisch, dass nichts mehr geht wenn du ihn ansteckst.
Versuch doch mal aufgrund der Pieptöne und dem Mainboard Handbuch rauszufinden, was falsch läuft. Diese Pieptöne sind ja codiert z.b. kurz-kurz-lang und stehen dann immer für ein bestimmtes Problem.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Oktober 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Dieser 4-polige Stecker ist eigentlich eine zusätzliche 12V Versorgung, dass ein PC ohne das auch läuft ist durchaus normal, aber es ist schon sehr komisch, dass nichts mehr geht wenn du ihn ansteckst.
> Versuch doch mal aufgrund der Pieptöne und dem Mainboard Handbuch rauszufinden, was falsch läuft. Diese Pieptöne sind ja codiert z.b. kurz-kurz-lang und stehen dann immer für ein bestimmtes Problem.


 
Habs grad nochmal getestet, es piept nicht. Immernoch das gleiche Problem: OhenStecker geht er an, aber kein Bild, mit Stecker passiert nichts. Der Stecker ist mit CPU P4 beschriftet, also sollte er schon etwas damit zu tun haben?

Wollte mir die Komponenten einfach bei amazon kaufen, aber http://www.amazon.de/MSI-770-C45-AT...UXQS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349652515&sr=8-1

ist nicht mehr so recht verfügbar. 
Amazon "rät" mir zum Nachfolgemodell, http://www.amazon.de/MSI-7715-010R-Mainboard-Sockel-Speicher/dp/B007BVI9VI/ref=dp_ob_title_ce allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das mit der Hardware Kompatibel ist.


AMD Phenom II x4 955 (auch den werde ich mir Nachkaufen, falls es nicht am Mainboard liegt).
Auch den hat Amazon nicht wirklich da, nur 965, 945 usw. Meiner ist da, kostet aber mehr als alle anderen? O_o

http://www.amazon.de/SAPPHIRE-Radeo...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1349652743&sr=1-1 hab ich noch drinnen,
 usw


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2012)

Die X4 werden halt nach und nach aus dem Sortiment genommen, an sich ist der X4 965 der einzige, der noch voll im Geschäft dabei ist, und das dann auch sehr günstig (85Euro AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGMBOX) - PCGames ) - die anderen sind oft teurer, weil es "Restposten" sind von Shops, die noch ganz alte, zu teureren Preisen gekaufte CPUs auf Lager haben und es nicht merken, dass es inzwischen bessere CPUs billiger gibt  

wegen des Boards: die X4 passen auch auf alle AM3+ Boards. Problem könnte aber das RAM sein - hast Du DDR2 oder DDR3 ? Wenn Du genau das Board hast, was Du als erstes verlinkt hast, dann hast Du DDR3, das wäre kein Problem.

Willst Du denn zuerst das Board neu kaufen, oder direkt beides?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (8. Oktober 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die X4 werden halt nach und nach aus dem Sortiment genommen, an sich ist der X4 965 der einzige, der noch voll im Geschäft dabei ist, und das dann auch sehr günstig (85Euro AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGMBOX) - PCGames ) - die anderen sind oft teurer, weil es "Restposten" sind von Shops, die noch ganz alte, zu teureren Preisen gekaufte CPUs auf Lager haben und es nicht merken, dass es inzwischen bessere CPUs billiger gibt
> 
> wegen des Boards: die X4 passen auch auf alle AM3+ Boards. Problem könnte aber das RAM sein - hast Du DDR2 oder DDR3 ? Wenn Du genau das Board hast, was Du als erstes verlinkt hast, dann hast Du DDR3, das wäre kein Problem.
> 
> Willst Du denn zuerst das Board neu kaufen, oder direkt beides?


 
OK, 955 storniert, 965 bestellt  Habe ddr3, werde beides kaufen, leider ist für das board kein Prime verfügbar (und es erscheint erst Morgen? O_o), weshalb es etwas dauern wird -.-


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (12. Oktober 2012)

So, am Mainboard lags, läuft wieder 

Beim "Nachfolgemodell" meines Mainboards hat amazon mich aber verarscht. Nur 3 slots für Headset etc. also ist dolbyheadset und Mic gleichzeitig nicht machbar und seitdem das Mainboard drinnen ist rauscht das Headset störend laut  
Ein Nachfollger sieht anders aus.


----------



## AlphaSponge (13. Oktober 2012)

Das headsetrauschen liegt am falschen treiber bzw. an den einstellungen des treibers


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2012)

Ja, Rauschen könnte man per Treiber evtl inden Griff kriegen. Das mit den Anschlüssen ist natürlich blöd, aber da kann amazon nix dafür: da kommt die Aussage, dass es der Nachfolger ist, vom Hersteller. Und nicht immer hat der Nachfolger mehr oder bessere Features. Aber vlt. klappt es ja, die hinteren drei Anschlüsse für Surround zu nutzen und gleichzeitig den Front-Anschluss vom Gehäuse nur fürs Mic?

Ansonsten kauf dir vlt. eine billige Soundkarte dazu. Für 30€ kriegst Du schon sehr gute, die alles nötige können. Ne Asus Xonar DG oder so (bin grad nicht sicher mit den Buchstaben, aber halt die Xonar, die um die 30€ kosten  )


----------

